# seating wall footing depth



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

muzhikas said:


> hi everybody
> need some advice :vs_worry:
> here in Chicago I'm building new brick patio approx 24'x16' with the wooden pergola in one corner and the 16"-18" high seating wall around it
> to make all project sturdier I want to pour the footing for the seating wall. while the pergolas posts will be buried in in concrete below frost line at 48". seating wall footing I will make 6"-7" wide and 24" deep with 2 lines of rebar.
> do you think seating wall footing should be deeper? wider? should I put 4 lines of rebar instead of 2? should I put few inches of gravel under the footing and then compact it before pouring the concrete? any additional thoughts you have - please share. thank you for your help! :vs_bulb:


Typically, the footer for the brick half walls would be set below frost line same as the post bases. The footer is also (usually) wider than the brick wall so the weight is spread out over a larger area. How much wider? Depends on the soil and its ability to resist loads. Check around locally and find a concrete guy or experienced builder or check with the local Building Inspector.
Not a bad idea to tamp the bottom of the footing after excavation. Normally no gravel would be required under the concrete and, depending on the soil, it way be required to provide weeping tile drainage at the footer. Again, find a local to assist with these questions. If you are in a sandy soil, you build differently than a clay soil. Depends on the soil's ability to drain itself, called a Perc test, often used in the design of septic fields, etc.


----------

